# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > हमारा स्वास्थ्य >  नशे का करें नाश

## bhavna singh

*नशा कैसा भी हो,* बुरा ही होता है। बर्बादी का दूसरा नाम है नशा, इसलिए जरूरी है कि इंसान नशे से दूर रहे और अगर लत लग ही जाए तो पूरी कोशिश कर इसके चंगुल से आजाद हो जाए। ऐसा करना मुश्किल जरूर है, पर नामुमकिन नहीं। आज एक्सपर्ट्स से बात करके ड्रग्स के नशे से मुक्ति का तरीका जानेंगे............................
bhavna singh

----------


## bhavna singh

मानसिक स्थिति को बदल देनेवाले रसायन, जो किसी को नींद या नशे की हालत में ला दे, उन्हें नारकॉटिक्स या ड्रग्स कहा जाता है। मॉर्फिन, कोडेन, मेथाडोन, फेंटाइनाइल आदि इस कैटिगरी में आते हैं। नारकॉटिक्स पाउडर, टैब्लेट और इंजेक्शन के रूप में आते हैं। ये दिमाग और आसपास के टिशू को उत्तेजित करते हैं। डॉक्टर कुछ नारकॉटिक्स का इस्तेमाल किसी मरीज को दर्द से राहत दिलाने के लिए करते हैं। लेकिन कुछ लोग इसे मजे के लिए इस्तेमाल करते हैं, जो लत का रूप ले लेता है। नशा करने के लिए लोग आमतौर पर शुरुआत में कफ सिरप और भांग आदि का इस्तेमाल करते हैं और धीरे-धीरे चरस, गांजा, अफीम, ब्राउन शुगर आदि लेने लगते हैं।

----------


## bhavna singh

कैसे बनते हैं ड्रग्स?????? 
नैचरल नारकॉटिक्स ओपियम पॉपी (अफीम) के कच्चे दानों से तैयार होते हैं। मॉर्फिन, कोडेन और मेथाडोन नैचरल नारकॉटिक्स हैं। मॉर्फिन सल्फेट जैसे सिंथेटिक नारकॉटिक्स का इस्तेमाल डॉक्टर दवा के रूप में करते हैं। मांसपेशियों में असहनीय दर्द होने पर डॉक्टर इसका इंजेक्शन लगाता है। कोडेन में ओपियम पॉपी की मात्रा कम होती है। मेथाडोन में पेन किलर का गुण होता है, इसलिए हेरोइन के अडिक्ट को विकल्प के रूप में इसे दिया जाता है। यह हेरोइन लेने की इच्छा और उसे छोड़ने के बाद होने वाले बुरे असर को खत्म कर देता है।

----------


## bhavna singh

बुरा होता है असर 
 ड्रग्स नर्वस सिस्टम को सुस्त कर देते हैं। इनके इस्तेमाल से दर्द और दूसरी समस्याएं जड़ से खत्म नहीं होतीं। बस थोड़े समय के लिए इनसे राहत मिलती है। लेकिन कुछ लोग इनके आदी हो जाते हैं और उन्हें नशे की लत लग जाती है। 


drugs kaise bante hai
NA- narkatics, anonims
Nasha mukti - khas theraphy
Nashe ka homeopathy ilaaj
Passiflora

----------


## bhavna singh

नशे के शिकार आदमी के काम करने की क्षमता कम होती जाती है। 
नशे के चक्कर में लोग घर-बार बेच डालते हैं और समाज से उनका नाता टूट जाता है।
 नशे के लिए लोग गैरकानूनी काम कर डालते हैं और जेल भी चले जाते हैं।

----------


## bhavna singh

नशे के लिए कई ऐसी चीजों का सेवन करते हैं, जिससे उन्हें कई तरह के इन्फेक्शन हो जाते हैं।
 इस्तेमाल किया हुआ इंजेक्शन लगाने से एचआईवी, हेपटाइटिस जैसी बीमारियों का खतरा बढ़ जाता है।

----------


## bhavna singh

नारकॉटिक्स एनोनिमस (एनए) 
नारकॉटिक्स एनोनिमस एक सेल्फ हेल्प ग्रुप है। ड्रग्स पर काम करने वाली सभी संस्थाओं की सलाह है कि ड्रग्स के शिकार लोगों के लिए इलाज और पुनर्वास के साथ-साथ एनए की मीटिंग अटैंड करना जरूरी है। इसके लिए कोई फीस नहीं वसूली जाती और नशे के शिकार शख्स की पहचान छुपाकर रखी जाती है। मीटिंग के दौरान पुराने मेंबर अपने अनुभवों के आधार पर नए मेंबरों का विश्वास बंधाते हैं। सदस्यों को हमेशा 12 स्टेप्स याद रखने और कई सावधानियां बरतने को कहा जाता है, जैसे उस जगह से कभी न गुजरें, जहां नशा किया हो। उस शख्स से कभी न मिलें, जो आपके साथ नशा करता था। अगर नशे की तलब महसूस हो और आपके कदम फिसल रहे हों तो फौरन एनए के किसी मेंबर से बात करें। इस संस्था का हेल्पलाइन नंबर* 98180-72887* है। इससे दिल्ली/एनसीआर में होने वाली एनए की मीटिंग में जानकारी ली जा सकती है।

----------


## bhavna singh

*नोट:* जब भी नशे की तलब लगे और आप काबू खोने लगें, किसी-न-किसी बहाने खुद को दो मिनट के लिए दूसरे कामों में लगा लें। इससे आपके इरादे बदल जाएंगे।

----------


## bhavna singh

कैसे होता है इलाज ????
*कराते हैं खास थेरपी:* ड्रग्स की लत से पीड़ित शख्स में कई बुरी आदतें भी आ जाती हैं, जिस वजह से लत छोड़ने में दिक्कत आती है। ऐसे में उन्हें कुछ थेरपी कराई जाती हैं, जैसे कि आर्ट, डांस, ड्रामा, म्यूजिक, राइटिंग थेरपी आदि। इनके जरिए मरीज का मन बुरी आदतों से दूर होता है। मरीज को पार्कों में बच्चों की तरह खिलाया जाता है और पिकनिक आदि कराई जाती है। इससे उनमें नजदीकियां बढ़ने लगती हैं और समाज के प्रति उनकी नाराजगी खत्म होने लगती है।

----------


## mzone420

> *नशा कैसा भी हो,* बुरा ही होता है। बर्बादी का दूसरा नाम है नशा, इसलिए जरूरी है कि इंसान नशे से दूर रहे और अगर लत लग ही जाए तो पूरी कोशिश कर इसके चंगुल से आजाद हो जाए। ऐसा करना मुश्किल जरूर है, पर नामुमकिन नहीं। आज एक्सपर्ट्स से बात करके ड्रग्स के नशे से मुक्ति का तरीका जानेंगे............................
> bhavna singh


_बहुत ही शानदार सूत्र-रचना के लिए रेपो++_

----------


## The Master

> *नशा कैसा भी हो,* बुरा ही होता है। बर्बादी का दूसरा नाम है नशा, इसलिए जरूरी है कि इंसान नशे से दूर रहे और अगर लत लग ही जाए तो पूरी कोशिश कर इसके चंगुल से आजाद हो जाए। ऐसा करना मुश्किल जरूर है, पर नामुमकिन नहीं। आज एक्सपर्ट्स से बात करके ड्रग्स के नशे से मुक्ति का तरीका जानेंगे............................
> bhavna singh



बहोत अच्छे विषय पर सुत्र का निर्माण किया है मित्र आपने इससे कई लोगो को मदद मिलेगी !

शुक्रिया एवम धन्यवाद ।



:mango::banana::cherries::mango:

----------


## Devil khan

*भाई बहुत अचे ........ धन्यवाद*

----------


## badboy123455

*अच्छा पर्यास हे मित्र*

----------


## Raman46

> *नशा कैसा भी हो,* बुरा ही होता है। बर्बादी का दूसरा नाम है नशा, इसलिए जरूरी है कि इंसान नशे से दूर रहे और अगर लत लग ही जाए तो पूरी कोशिश कर इसके चंगुल से आजाद हो जाए। ऐसा करना मुश्किल जरूर है, पर नामुमकिन नहीं। आज एक्सपर्ट्स से बात करके ड्रग्स के नशे से मुक्ति का तरीका जानेंगे............................
> bhavna singh


*प्रिये मित्रा भावना जी जय श्री राधे राधे 
आप का ये सूत्रा जनहित में है  ,आज समाज में यह घर घर में व्याप्त है / कई कई जिंदगियां मौत के घाट उत्तर रहे है/ कई कई घर इसके दुष्परिणाम के शिकार हो चुके   है/ खास  कर   युवा  वर्ग  जल्द  ही  इसके चंगुल  में फंस  कर  अपनी  जिंदगी  तवाह  कर  लेते  है / नशा  ये अभिसाफ़  है जो  समाज को  खोखला  कर  रहा  है / आप के सूत्र के माध्यम से शायद कुछ लोग सबक ले सकें और अपनी जिंदगी को वार्बाद होने से बचा सकें / धन्यबाद भावना जी मित्र ....++++*

----------


## amol05

*बहुत ही उत्तम सूत्र की रचन करी है अपने*

----------


## Kamal Ji

भावना जी नमस्कार 
नशा ......यह कोढ़ है.
पता होता है इन ड्रग एडिट्स को भी कि वह मौत जे चुंगल में जा रहे हैं 
पता होता है इनको कि यह ड्रग नही स्लो पोईजन ले रहे हैं.
फिर भी यह सेवन करते हैं.कैसी विडम्बना है यह.
सरकार भी बड़े जोर-शोर से अभियान चलाती है.
फिर भी इसका सेवन करने वाले करते ही रहते हैं
इन के सगे सम्बन्धी भी लाचार हो जाते हैं .
जब तक खुद इनके मन में इस से मुक्ति पाने की 
भावना नही उत्पन्न होती इनके लिए कोई कुछ नही कर सकता.
भावना जी अपने बहुत अच्छा लेख लिखा है.
आपके इस अचे कार्य के लिए धन्यवाद ही दे सकते हैं 
अनु.

----------


## badboy123455

> भावना जी नमस्कार 
> नशा ......यह कोढ़ है.
> पता होता है इन ड्रग एडिट्स को भी कि वह मौत जे चुंगल में जा रहे हैं 
> पता होता है इनको कि यह ड्रग नही स्लो पोईजन ले रहे हैं.
> फिर भी यह सेवन करते हैं.कैसी विडम्बना है यह.
> सरकार भी बड़े जोर-शोर से अभियान चलाती है.
> फिर भी इसका सेवन करने वाले करते ही रहते हैं
> इन के सगे सम्बन्धी भी लाचार हो जाते हैं .
> जब तक खुद इनके मन में इस से मुक्ति पाने की 
> ...


*
बहुत अच्छी बात कही अनु जी +रेपो*

----------


## Kamal Ji

> *
> बहुत अच्छी बात कही अनु जी +रेपो*


धन्यवाद, मित्र राकेश जी..............

----------


## nancygoodgirl

बहुत ही बढ़िया सूत्र बनाया हैं आपने ,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bhavna singh

> _बहुत ही शानदार सूत्र-रचना के लिए रेपो++_





> बहोत अच्छे विषय पर सुत्र का निर्माण किया है मित्र आपने इससे कई लोगो को मदद मिलेगी !
> 
> शुक्रिया एवम धन्यवाद ।
> 
> 
> 
> :mango::banana::cherries::mango:





> *भाई बहुत अचे ........ धन्यवाद*





> *अच्छा पर्यास हे मित्र*





> *बहुत ही उत्तम सूत्र की रचन करी है अपने*





> *प्रिये मित्रा भावना जी जय श्री राधे राधे 
> आप का ये सूत्रा जनहित में है  ,आज समाज में यह घर घर में व्याप्त है / कई कई जिंदगियां मौत के घाट उत्तर रहे है/ कई कई घर इसके दुष्परिणाम के शिकार हो चुके   है/ खास  कर   युवा  वर्ग  जल्द  ही  इसके चंगुल  में फंस  कर  अपनी  जिंदगी  तवाह  कर  लेते  है / नशा  ये अभिसाफ़  है जो  समाज को  खोखला  कर  रहा  है / आप के सूत्र के माध्यम से शायद कुछ लोग सबक ले सकें और अपनी जिंदगी को वार्बाद होने से बचा सकें / धन्यबाद भावना जी मित्र ....++++*





> भावना जी नमस्कार 
> नशा ......यह कोढ़ है.
> पता होता है इन ड्रग एडिट्स को भी कि वह मौत जे चुंगल में जा रहे हैं 
> पता होता है इनको कि यह ड्रग नही स्लो पोईजन ले रहे हैं.
> फिर भी यह सेवन करते हैं.कैसी विडम्बना है यह.
> सरकार भी बड़े जोर-शोर से अभियान चलाती है.
> फिर भी इसका सेवन करने वाले करते ही रहते हैं
> इन के सगे सम्बन्धी भी लाचार हो जाते हैं .
> जब तक खुद इनके मन में इस से मुक्ति पाने की 
> ...


सूत्र पर अपने अमूल्य विचार रखने के लिए आप सभी का हार्दिक धन्यवाद

----------


## bhavna singh

> बहुत ही बढ़िया सूत्र बनाया हैं आपने ,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


nancy ji सूत्र पर अपने अमूल्य विचार रखने के लिए आपका हार्दिक धन्यवाद

----------


## bhavna singh

बांटते हैं अनुभव:
 मरीजों की एक-दूसरे से बातचीत कराई जाती है ताकि उन्हें अपने बारे में दूसरों से चर्चा करने का मौका मिले। वे बताते हैं कि नशे की वजह से उन्होंने क्या गंवाया। इससे उनके मन का बोझ दूर होता है।

----------


## bhavna singh

दवा का रोल सीमित:
 नशे के शिकार के इलाज के लिए दवा की भूमिका सीमित है। किसी-किसी रिहैबिलिटेशन सेंटर पर दवा के बिना (ठंडे पानी से स्नान और विश्राम) से इलाज किया जाता है। इसके बाद क्रोध करना, उलटी आना, अनिद्रा, व्याकुलता आदि लक्षणों के आधार पर दवा दी जाती है। कहीं-कहीं विकल्प के रूप में अवैध ड्रग्स की जगह मान्यता प्राप्त दवाएं दी जाती हैं। ऐसी दवाएं किसी डॉक्टर की देख-रेख में ही दी जाती हैं।

----------


## bhavna singh

कितना समय लगता है:
रिहैबिलिटेशन सेंटर्स में 3 से 9 महीने के कोर्स हैं। इसके बाद मरीज को एक से डेढ़ साल तक लगातार संपर्क बनाए रखने की सलाह दी जाती है।

----------


## badboy123455

*में तो खुद पीता हू क्या ज्ञान झाड़ू*

----------


## bhavna singh

होम्योपथी 
होम्योपथी में भी नशे की लत का इलाज उपलब्ध है। ये दवाएं एक्सपर्ट की देखरेख में ही दी जानी चाहिए।

----------


## bhavna singh

Avena Sativa Q: 
ड्रग्स की वजह से नसों में खिंचाव या शून्यता, यौन दुर्बलता आदि में यह दवा काम करती है।

----------


## Devil khan

*मस्त है भाई .........मजा आ गया*

----------


## bhavna singh

> *मस्त है भाई .........मजा आ गया*


खान साहब शुक्रिया

----------


## bhavna singh

Passiflora Q:
 मॉर्फिन की वजह से नर्वस सिस्टम पर असर, मानसिक कमजोरी के कारण अनिद्रा जैसी समस्या होने पर यह दवा दी जाती है।

----------


## bhavna singh

Opium: 
यह सुख, नींद का अहसास, शांति और परमानंद देता है। नशे के शिकार को विकल्प के रूप में यह दवा दी जाती है।

----------


## bhavna singh

Tabacum:
यह मांसपेशियों में होने वाले दर्द और कमजोरी को खत्म कर देती है।

----------


## bhavna singh

Chamomilla:
 कॉफी और नारकॉटिक्स इस्तेमाल करने वालों को यह दवा दी जाती है।

----------


## Devil khan

*शानदार, बेहतरीन, लाजवाब, ज्ञानवर्धक  सूत्र है. मेरी तरफ से धन्यवाद*

----------


## mzone420

> Passiflora Q:
>  मॉर्फिन की वजह से नर्वस सिस्टम पर असर, मानसिक कमजोरी के कारण अनिद्रा जैसी समस्या होने पर यह दवा दी जाती है।


शायद अत्यधिक दर्द में भी मार्फिन दिया जाता है भावना जी ?

----------


## badboy123455

> शायद अत्यधिक दर्द में भी मार्फिन दिया जाता है भावना जी ?


*


हा आप सही हे मित्र शायद फोजी लोग इसी का इस्तेमाल करते हे*

----------


## jai 123

आपकी जानकारी बहुत उपयोगी व ज्ञानर्वधक है नशा ही सारी बुराइयो कि जड है

----------


## blue24

बहुत ही बढ़िया प्रयास है आपका भावना जी, इस से बहुत फायदा होगा इस नशे के चुंगल में से बचने का हमारी शुभ कामना आप के साथ  है  |

 धन्यवाद् |  :Tiranga:

----------


## kajal pandey

*भावना जी बहुत ही अच्छे विषय पर आपने सूत्र बनाया है ,,,,,,,,,हमारी ओर से साधुवाद स्वीकार कीजिये और हा रेपो भी*

----------


## Dark Rider

बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र है भावना जी , अब मेरे रेपो का मतलब तो कुछ बनता नही लेकिन शुभ कामनाओ से काम चले तो चलाइए , शानदार सूत्र के लिए बहुत शुभ कामनाये इसी तरह  अच्छे सूत्र बनाती रहे |

----------


## sushilnkt

बहुत ही सुन्दर सूत्र हे ..
मेरी और से थैंक्स और सुभ कामनाये

----------


## draculla

बढियां सूत्र है.
ड्रग्स पर इस खास जानकारी के लिए धन्यवाद

----------


## King_khan

*एक अति उपयोगी ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र के लिए तहे दिल से शुक्रिया कबूल करें *

----------


## bhavna singh

> *शानदार, बेहतरीन, लाजवाब, ज्ञानवर्धक  सूत्र है. मेरी तरफ से धन्यवाद*





> शायद अत्यधिक दर्द में भी मार्फिन दिया जाता है भावना जी ?





> *
> 
> 
> हा आप सही हे मित्र शायद फोजी लोग इसी का इस्तेमाल करते हे*





> आपकी जानकारी बहुत उपयोगी व ज्ञानर्वधक है नशा ही सारी बुराइयो कि जड है





> बहुत ही बढ़िया प्रयास है आपका भावना जी, इस से बहुत फायदा होगा इस नशे के चुंगल में से बचने का हमारी शुभ कामना आप के साथ  है  |
> 
>  धन्यवाद् |





> *भावना जी बहुत ही अच्छे विषय पर आपने सूत्र बनाया है ,,,,,,,,,हमारी ओर से साधुवाद स्वीकार कीजिये और हा रेपो भी*





> बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र है भावना जी , अब मेरे रेपो का मतलब तो कुछ बनता नही लेकिन शुभ कामनाओ से काम चले तो चलाइए , शानदार सूत्र के लिए बहुत शुभ कामनाये इसी तरह  अच्छे सूत्र बनाती रहे |





> बहुत ही सुन्दर सूत्र हे ..
> मेरी और से थैंक्स और सुभ कामनाये





> बढियां सूत्र है.
> ड्रग्स पर इस खास जानकारी के लिए धन्यवाद





> *एक अति उपयोगी ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र के लिए तहे दिल से शुक्रिया कबूल करें *


सूत्र पर अपने अमूल्य विचार रखने के लिए आप सभी का हार्दिक धन्यवाद

----------


## bhavna singh

Acetic-Acid: यह नारकॉटिक्स के बुरे असर से बचाती है।

----------


## bhavna singh

Cannabis Indica: नशा करने वालों में अति भावुकता और दोहरे बर्ताव पनपने लगते हैं। ऐसे में यह दवा उनके लिए कारगर होती है।

----------


## bhavna singh

Coffea: अनिद्रा, चौकन्नापन, अति संवेदनशीलता, हर बात पर ओवर रिऐक्ट करने पर यह दवा फायदेमंद है।

----------


## bhavna singh

Apomorphine Muriaticum: ओपियम और अल्कोहल की वजह से हमेशा उबकाई आती हो तो यह दवा दी जाती है।

----------


## bhavna singh

Vipera Communis: जिन्हें इंजेक्शन से ड्रग्स लेने की लत होती है, उन्हें यह दवा दी जाती है।

----------


## Raman46

> Vipera Communis: जिन्हें इंजेक्शन से ड्रग्स लेने की लत होती है, उन्हें यह दवा दी जाती है।


मित्र आज इतना भर कहना चाहूँगा एक अन्ना उधर एक इधर / अन्न ही अन्ना / ध्न्य्याबाद भावना जी मित्र

----------


## bhavna singh

अलोपथी 

मरीज से कारण और स्थिति जानकर डॉक्टर इलाज शुरू करता है। लेकिन जब वह बताने की स्थिति में नहीं रहता है तो परिवार वालों, दोस्तों आदि से मिली जानकारी के आधार पर इलाज किया जाता है। ड्रग्स के बारे में पता लगाने के लिए डॉक्टर सबसे पहले यूरिन टेस्ट भी कराता है। जब मरीज बेहोशी की हालत में पहुंचता है तो डॉक्टर उसे *Naloxone* नामक दवा देते हैं। इसमें ड्रग्स प्रतिरोधी गुण होते हैं। मरीज जल्दी होश में आ जाता है। हेरोइन के अडिक्ट को विकल्प के रूप में मेथाडोन दिया जाता है। ड्रग्स का बुरा असर कम करने के लिए *Buprenorphine* भी दी जाती है। ड्रग्स की वजह से लार गिरने, नाक से पानी आने, पसीना आने, पेट में मरोड़ और मांसपेशियों में असहनीय दर्द होने पर Clonidine नामक दवा दी जाती है। ये सभी जेनरिक नेम हैं।

----------


## bhavna singh

यौगिक इलाज 

षट्कर्म से मन शांत होता है और एकाग्रता बढ़ती है। इसके तहत कुंजल, वस्ति, नेति, धोती, शंख प्रक्षालण और कपालभाति आदि क्रियाएं आती हैं। नेति, धोती, वस्ति (एनीमा) और शंख प्रक्षालण किसी योग चिकित्सक की देखरेख में ही करें।

----------


## bhavna singh

कुंजल: कागासन में बैठ जाएं। नमक मिला हल्का गुनगुना पानी 6-7 गिलास पिएं। पानी तब तक पिएं, जब तक उलटी होने की इच्छा न होने लगे। खड़े हो जाएं और 60-90 डिग्री कोण से आगे की तरफ झुक जाएं और दाहिने हाथ की नाखून कटी हुई उंगलियां मुंह में डालें और उलटी करने की कोशिश करें। उलटी हो जाने से ऊपरी पेट का शुद्धिकरण हो जाएगा। 10 दिन लगातार करें।

----------


## bhavna singh

कपालभाती: शांत भाव से बैठ जाएं या खड़े हो जाएं। उसके बाद लंबी-गहरी सांस लें और छोड़ें। धीरे-धीरे इस प्रक्रिया की स्पीड बढ़ाएं। करीब आधे-पौने मिनट बाद बंद कर दें। उसके बाद आधे मिनट के लिए शांत भाव से बैठ जाएं। विचारों की शून्यता का अनुभव करें। इस प्रक्रिया को 5 से 6 बार दुहरा सकते हैं।

----------


## bhavna singh

सावधानी: खाना खाने के 3 घंटे बाद या 1 घंटा पहले इस क्रिया को करें।

----------


## bhavna singh

त्राटक 
इससे एकाग्रता और विचारों की दृढ़ता बढ़ेगी और आत्मविश्वास व संयम भी बढ़ेगा। 
पद्मासन, सुखासन या वज्रासन में या फिर आराम से कुर्सी पर बैठ जाएं। लंबी गहरी सांस लें और छोड़ें और करीब चार-पांच फुट दूर शीशे के सामने बैठ जाएं। शीशे पर एक बिंदी लगा लें और उसको तब तक देखने की कोशिश करें, जब तक आपकी पलक न झपके। क्षमता के अनुसार समय बढ़ाते जाएं और थोड़ी-थोड़ी देर बाद आंखें बंद कर आराम दें। इसके बाद मुंह में पानी भरें और अच्छी तरह आंखों को धोएं। मुंह का पानी कुल्ला कर दें।

----------


## bhavna singh

सावधानी: ध्यान रखें कि आंखों पर ज्यादा तनाव न पडे़। बिंदु पर एकाग्रचित्त भाव से देखते हुए आसपास की सारी चीजों को भुलाने की कोशिश करें। इससे आपके अंदर धीरे-धीरे विश्वास जागेगा और आपके विचारों का केंद्रीकरण होगा

----------


## bhavna singh

उपवास 
जिस धर्म में आप श्रद्धा रखते हों, उसके अनुसार मन में संकल्प करके एक या दो दिन के लिए विचार करके सभी नशीली चीजों को छोड़ें। पहले हफ्ते में एक-दो बार करें, फिर इसे बढ़ाते रहें।

----------


## bhavna singh

प्राणायाम 
लोग नशीली दवाओं का सेवन अपने मस्तिष्क को शून्य की अवस्था में लाने के लिए करते हैं। इसके लिए ड्रग्स की बजाय शून्य साधना करें। एकाग्र भाव से बैठ जाएं या लेट जाएं और आंखें बंद कर लें। लंबी गहरी सांस लें और छोड़ें। दोबारा करें। आंखें बंद रखें और अंधेरा या रोशनी, जो भी दिखाई दे उसमें अपने विचारों के साथ उतरने की कोशिश करें और गहरे उतरते जाएं। ऐसी कोशिश लगातार करते रहें। उसके बाद सामान्य रफ्तार से सांसों को चलाते रहें और बंद आंखों से देखने की कोशिश करें कि कैसे हवा आपकी नासिका में प्रवेश कर रही है और कैसे बाहर जा रही है। इससे धीरे-धीरे आपके विचारों का केंद्रीकरण होगा, मन शांत होगा और आत्मविश्वास बढ़ेगा।

----------


## bhavna singh

आयुर्वेद 
किसी भी तरह के नशे से मुक्ति के लिए नीचे लिखी दवाओं का इस्तेमाल किया जा सकता है। इससे लाभ होगा। 

- 2 ग्राम फिटकरी का फूला, 3 ग्राम गोदंती भस्म और 15 पत्ते सत्व सत्यानाशी का मिश्रण बनाकर पान के पत्ते में डालकर चबाएं। 

- मुलहठी और शरपुंखा सत्व का मिश्रण कत्थे की तरह पान पर लगाकर 15 दिन तक रोज सुबह नाश्ते के बाद लें। 

- 4 ग्राम आमली चूर्ण, 10 ग्राम भुनी हुई सौंफ, 4 ग्राम इलायची के बीज, 4 ग्राम लौंग, 2 ग्राम मधुयष्ठी, 1 ग्राम सोनामाखी भस्म, 10 ग्राम सूखा आंवला, 7-8 खजूर और 20 मुनक्का मिलाकर पीस लें। एक पैकेट में अपने साथ रखें। जब नशे की तलब महसूस हो तो एक चुटकी मुंह में डाल लें। धीरे-धीरे नशे से मन हट जाएगा।

----------


## bhavna singh

क्या से क्या हो गया 
*विकेक को फिर से मिली जिंदगी:* मैं करीब 14 साल की उम्र से ही नशे की दुनिया से जुड़ गया था। 18 साल की उम्र में पहली बार स्मैक ली। 1986 में घरवालों ने इलाज के लिए हॉस्पिटल भेजा। इलाज के लिए दी जाने वाली पेन किलर और दूसरी दवाएं मेरे नशे में शामिल हो गईं। इस बीच शादी भी हो गई। इस कदर ड्रग्स की गिरफ्त में था कि शादी के मंडप से भी उठकर स्मैक पी आया। मेरी आदत से तंग आकर शादी के दो साल बाद बिटिया को साथ लेकर पत्नी मायके चली गई। नशे को पूरा करने के लिए घर का सामान बेच डाला और चोरी करने लगा। इस बीच करीब 20 बार मुझे हॉस्पिटल में ऐडमिट कराया गया। मुझे अहसास हो रहा था कि अब नहीं बचूंगा। मेरी जिंदगी कुत्ते-बिल्ली से भी बदतर हो गई। एक दिन किसी रिश्तेदार ने नारकॉटिक्स एनोनिमस का पता बताया और मीटिंग में जाने को कहा। पत्नी मुझे कनॉट प्लेस एनए की मीटिंग में ले गई। वहां के साथियों ने मुझमें भरोसा पैदा किया। मेरे लिवर में सूजन हो गई थी। ऑपरेशन हुआ तो कोई फैमिली मेंबर वहां नहीं था, लेकिन एनए के मेरे साथी वहां थे। 12 साल से मैं नशा नहीं कर रहा हूं। मेरी जिंदगी पूरी तरह बदल चुकी है। पत्नी और बेटी समेत पूरा परिवार अब मेरे साथ है।

----------


## bhavna singh

*मनु ने देखकर शुरू किया था नशा:* मैं शिक्षित और संस्कारी परिवार से ताल्लुक रखता हूं। बचपन में मामा को सिगरेट पीते देखकर मैंने 10 साल की उम्र में पहली बार चोरी से सिगरेट पी। 13-14 साल का जब हुआ तो स्कूल में एक लड़के से दोस्ती हुई। उसके पिता एक मंदिर में पुजारी थे और वहीं रहते थे। वह चिलम और चरस पीते थे। हम दोनों दोस्त वहीं से चुराकर चरस पीने लगे। नशे के बारे में पता चलने पर पिताजी ने बहुत गुस्सा किया। मैंने घर छोड़ दिया और पार्कों में रात गुजारने लगा। चोरी भी करने लगा और उनके साथ शराब और चरस पीने लगा। जेबकतरों के साथ रहने लगा। मेरे ऊपर पुलिस केस भी बन गया। इस बीच पापा का देहांत हो गया और अब मैं पूरी तरह फ्री हो चुका था। 6 साल तक स्मैक बेची और उसका भी नशा करता रहा। इस बीच मेरी शादी हो गई। मेरे नशे की वजह से मेरा बच्चा मां के गर्भ में ही खत्म हो गया। उसके बाद मेरी पत्नी मां बनने लायक नहीं रही। हालात से परेशान होकर मैंने दो बार आत्महत्या की कोशिश की। 1986 में एक नशा मुक्ति केंद्र में गया लेकिन वहां जाकर मैं इंजेक्शन लगाना सीख गया और ज्यादा नशा करने लगा। बाद में एनए के बारे में पता चला। वहां जाकर नौ साल से मैं रिकवरी में हूं। कोई नशा नहीं करता हूं।

----------


## bhavna singh

*अमीषा को मां ने निकाला गर्त से*: मेरी उम्र करीब 22 साल है। जब मैं 12वीं में पढ़ती थी तो दोस्तों ने एक कफ सिरप के बारे में बताया कि इसे पीने से बड़ा मजा आता है। मैंने 2-3 चम्मच कफ सिरप पिया। मुझे दूसरी दुनिया का अहसास होने लगा। मेरे घर में पैसे की कोई कमी न थी। मैं लगातार उस कफ सिरप को पीने लगी। एक समय ऐसा आया कि एक साथ 3-4 बोतल दवा पीने लगी। केमिस्ट मेरे घरवालों को जानता था। वह घरवालों को यह बात बता नहीं दे, इसके लिए मैं ज्यादा पैसे देने लगी। वह 50 रुपये की बोतल 150 रुपये में देता। मैं पूरी तरह बीमार रहने लगी। मैंने कफ सीरप की करीब 10 हजार से ज्यादा बोतलें पी होंगी। अब मुझे नींद नहीं आती थी और तीन महीने तक लगातार मैं सोई नहीं। मेरा वजन 54 किलो से घटकर 34 किलो रह गया था। मां को सारी बात पता चल चुकी थी। घरवालों से छिपाकर वह मुझे इलाज के लिए ले जाती। मैंने नशे के लिए चोरी करना, झूठ बोलना, धोखा देना जैसी गलत बातें सीख ली थीं। नशे से तंग आकर मैंने दो बार आत्महत्या करने की कोशिश की। एक दिन मुझे और मां को नारकॉटिक्स एनोनिमस के बारे में जानकारी मिली। इसके बाद मैंने एनए की मीटिंग अटैंड करनी शुरू की। अब मैं नशा छोड़ चुकी हूं। मेरी मां मेरे लिए भगवान है।

----------


## bhavna singh

इन पर क्या गुजरी 
गीता के लिए ढलता सूरज फिर उगा: शादी के करीब साल भर बाद मुझे पता चला कि मेरे पति ड्रग्स लेते हैं। मेरे प्रति उनका बर्ताव भी जलील करने वाला था। वह सबके सामने मेरी बेइज्जती कर देते। मेरी बेटी बीमार हो गई। उसकी दवा लेकर पति ने किसी मेडिकल स्टोर में बेच दी और अपने नशे का सामान खरीद लिया। उसी दिन मैंने उनके साथ नहीं रहने का फैसला किया और मायके चली गई। बाद में उन्होंने एनए जाना शुरू किया। इसके बाद से हमारी जिंदगी बदल चुकी है। मेरे पति अब कोई नशा नहीं करते। अब इन्हें देखती हूं तो लगता है ढलता सूरज फिर से उगा है।

----------


## bhavna singh

मोनिका की बेटी फिर चहकने लगी:
 मैं बेटी की बीमारी को लेकर परेशान थी। एक दिन पता चला कि वह नशे की शिकार है। जब बेटी ने कहा कि मां मुझे बचा लो तो मेरा कलेजा मानो फट गया। घरवालों से बचते-बचाते मैं अपनी बेटी के इलाज के लिए भटकने लगी। मैं दूसरे बच्चों पर ध्यान नहीं दे पा रही थी। मैं बेटी को लेकर न जाने कितने डॉक्टर और वैद्यों के पास गई। हरदम चहकने वाली मेरी गुड]fया गुमसुम रहने लगी थी। उसकी पढ़ाई छूट गई थी। मुहल्ले वाले खिल्ली उड़ाने लगे थे। एक दिन टीवी पर एनए का हेल्पलाइन नंबर मिला। लगातार मीटिंग अटैंड करने के बाद मेरी बेटी अब नशा नहीं करती। मेरी गुड़िया लौट आई है।

----------


## bhavna singh

राजधानी के नशामुक्ति केंद 
1. जीवन ज्योति ड्रग डी-अडिक्शन सेंटर, जनकपुरी 
*2.* असोसिएशन फॉर सोशल हेल्थ इन इंडिया, डीडीयू मार्ग 
*3.* ऑल इंडिया इंस्टिट्यूट ऑफ मेडिकल साइंस (एम्स) 
*4.* निदान वेलफेयर सोसायटी, अरुणा नगर 
*5.* नई किरन डी-अडिक्शन सेंटर, साफियाबाद रोड, नरेला 
*6.* डीडीए कम्यूनिटी सेंटर, शास्त्री नगर, शाहदरा 
*7.* कोस्मो हॉस्पिटल प्रा. लि., प्रीत विहार 
*8.* विनायक फाउंडेशन इंडिया, रोहिणी 
*9.* नशा मुक्ति केंद्र, महरौली 
*10.* साईं सहारा ड्रग डी-अडिक्शन ऐंड री-हैबिलिटेशन सेंटर, इंद्रपुरी

----------


## bhavna singh

ये सूत्र आपको कैसा लगा अपने अमूल्य विचार जरूर लिखे

----------


## Krish13

भावना जी उपयोगी जानकारी दी है आपने इसके लिये आपका धन्यवाद

----------


## Teach Guru

*जानकारी वर्धक सूत्र मित्र , क्या तारीफ करे , शब्दों कि कमी है............*

----------


## dev b

बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है मित्र .....

----------


## Raman46

> ये सूत्र आपको कैसा लगा अपने अमूल्य विचार जरूर लिखे



भावना जी बहुत ही अच्छी  जानकारी दी है 

इस सूत्र के माध्यम से धन्यवाद

----------


## bhavna singh

> भावना जी उपयोगी जानकारी दी है आपने इसके लिये आपका धन्यवाद





> *जानकारी वर्धक सूत्र मित्र , क्या तारीफ करे , शब्दों कि कमी है............*





> बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है मित्र .....





> भावना जी बहुत ही अच्छी  जानकारी दी है 
> 
> इस सूत्र के माध्यम से धन्यवाद


उत्साहवर्धन के लिए आप सभी का धन्यवाद /

----------


## Raja44

भावना जी सिर्फ तीन पैग रात को लेता हूँ तभी खाना खा पाता हूँ नीँद भी तभी आती है क्या कैसे करुं

----------


## lotus1782

अच्छी जानकारी भरा सूत्र है

----------


## badboy123455

> अच्छी जानकारी भरा सूत्र है



*वाह वाह वाह 
वाह वाह वाह 
वाह वाह वाह 
वाह वाह वाह*

----------


## satya_anveshi

भावना जी अच्छे विषय के चुनाव के लिए बधाई और अच्छे प्रयास के लिए रेपो

----------


## Raman46

भावना जी आशा है इस सूत्र को आप आगे बढ़ाएंगी /धन्यवाद

----------


## Raja44

भावना जी लगता है कवरेज  से बाहर हैँ अरे आईये आपके बीमारोँ की कतार लम्बी होती जा रही है

----------


## bhavna singh

> भावना जी सिर्फ तीन पैग रात को लेता हूँ तभी खाना खा पाता हूँ नीँद भी तभी आती है क्या कैसे करुं


राजा जी ........... नशे से मुक्ति पाना आपकी इच्छाशक्ति पर निर्भर करता है ............आप एक बार द्रण निश्चय कर लें तो ये संभव हो सकता है ........... !  




> अच्छी जानकारी भरा सूत्र है





> *वाह वाह वाह 
> वाह वाह वाह 
> वाह वाह वाह 
> वाह वाह वाह*





> भावना जी अच्छे विषय के चुनाव के लिए बधाई और अच्छे प्रयास के लिए रेपो





> भावना जी आशा है इस सूत्र को आप आगे बढ़ाएंगी /धन्यवाद





> भावना जी लगता है कवरेज  से बाहर हैँ अरे आईये आपके बीमारोँ की कतार लम्बी होती जा रही है


सूत्र पर आप सभी के अमूल्य विचार रखने हेतु हार्दिक आभार ........................!

----------


## AVF000

_इट्स रीयली ग्रेट्…
इस प्रयास और जानकारियों की जितनी भी तारीफ़ की जाये कम होगी।
यदि हो सके तो "नशा मुक्ति केन्द्रों" के बारे में भी जानकारियाँ प्रदान करें। एक सुन्दर जानकारी हम सभी के साथ साझा करने के लिए धन्यवाद।
_

----------


## jeet6162

> _इट्स रीयली ग्रेट्…
> इस प्रयास और जानकारियों की जितनी भी तारीफ़ की जाये कम होगी।
> यदि हो सके तो "नशा मुक्ति केन्द्रों" के बारे में भी जानकारियाँ प्रदान करें। एक सुन्दर जानकारी हम सभी के साथ साझा करने के लिए धन्यवाद।
> _


वन्देमातरम भाई
मे भी आपकी बात से सहमत हु

----------


## Shree Ji

> वन्देमातरम भाई
> मे भी आपकी बात से सहमत हु


मित्र अच्छा प्रयास है 
पुराने लेकिन अच्छे  सूत्रो को खोजकर उनमे जान डाल रहे हो

----------

